# Catia v5



## stanpilos (4 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة.
أعمل على برنامج الرسم والتصميم الشهير CATIA منذ حوالى 7 سنوات و أقوم بتدريسه أيضا وأعمل حاليا مصمم ميكانيكى مستخدما هذا البرنامج. ونظرا لقوة و خطورة هذا البرنامج فأنا على إستعداد تام للإجابة على أى استفسار فيما يتعلق بالبرنامج و ذلك من خلال المنتدى أو من خلال التليفون الشخصى.
نفعنا الله وإياكم بالعلم.


محمد عطيه عبد السلام.
0109017069
[email protected]*


----------



## frindly heart (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يابشمهندس 

لو سمحت كنت عاوز أعرف ازاي أضع أشخاص بجوار الرسمة اللي رسمتها عشان أوضح حجمها


شكرا مقدما


----------



## stanpilos (10 مايو 2010)

From Start---->Ergonomics Design and Analysis------>Human Builder.
الان يمكنك وضع مانيكان بجوار الماكينة و يمكن تحريكة بالبوصلة ثم يمكنك أيضا تحريك أجزاء جسمه بالبوصلة.


----------



## khalid 1987 (1 يناير 2011)

ا خي جزاك الله خيرا اريد دروس فيcatia usinage


----------



## نجاح احمد (1 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر مقدما 
اناحملت البرنامج ووضعت الكراك وعند تشغيل البرنامج تاتى رساله runtime exeption
cliek ok to terminale 
ok
وعند الضغط على ok يغلق البرنامج ماذا افعل 
شكرا مرة اخرى*​


----------

